# SuperSimUnlocker - Free app to Sim Unlock your Samsung Galaxy Phones



## lohith8095 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello fellow Developers,

A little background first. When I was working in a company that used to build products for At&T and Verizon, We got a huge number of test devices. You could understand our joy when we got a huge FedEx carton filled with all the latest gadgets . But there was one problem all these devices were sim locked to ATT :lame: . Our company were courteous enough and announced that we each will get one device into our custody and use it both as a personal and official device. I decided to get the device unlocked using unlock codes and to my shock these are expensive costing us around $20 to upto $50 . We developers then decided after a lot of research that we could write an app which could safely Sim unlock a phone. Once we had the app we beta- tested it on our devices and it works flawlessly : :grin: .

Enter SuperSimUnlocker (http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kalo.supersimunlocker&hl=en )

*Features :*

*★ Unsimlock / unbrand your phone
★ Persists even after reset / flash / wipe / unroot
★ Supports any rooted rom
★ Supports international variants of Samsung Galaxy phones.
★ Supports devices previously unlocked with "voodoo unlock" or "galaxy s unlock"
★ Supports other Galaxy family devices
★ Sim Unlock your phone
★ Backup and Restore EFS data, No corruption of your IMEI and other personal data.
★ Get detailed information about your nv/lock state*

*Easy to use:
• Be sure your ROM is rooted 
• Backup "EFSFolder"
• Click on "unlock" button
• Reboot*

*Note: SuperSimUnlocker free version will use a test unlock code. Test unlock codes are used for testing purposes only. Your phone will not be permanently unlocked. To permanently unlock your phone you will need to buy Click SuperSimUnlockerPro version.But with the free version a new test unlock code will be sent to you at least once a week as an update. So don't worry your phone will be unlocked as long as I am alive. : :grin:* 

*I am open to suggestions and anything I can help you guys with . *

*To moderators,*

This the first time I have overcome my fear of the internet and posted to a forum . I have read the rules and I hope I am not violating any of the forum rules. If I may have done anyting against the policy . Please let me enabling me to correct my self.


----------

